# Libellen 2015



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo miteinander!
Hab ich es nur nicht gefunden, oder gabs das Thema dieses Jahr wirklich noch nicht?
ich glaube, ich habe heute eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle erwischt, die Probleme mit den Flügeln nach dem Schlupf hatte:
   
ausserdem noch ein __ Vierfleck, der gestern schlüpfte, aber nicht mehr richtig zum Trocknen kam. Er sass heute mittag immernoch da, die Flügel ausgebreitet:
     
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2015)

Servus Ina

Schöne Bilder 

Die Adonislibelle ist wohl zum Tode verurteilt, der __ Vierfleck hat durchaus noch Chancen zu überleben, wenn Nahrung gefunden wird.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: ich habe mal die doppelten Bilder wie deinen vorigen Post entfernt


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2015)

Danke Helmut!  
Zu essen gibts bei uns am Teich reichlich.... es sind auch schon wieder Massen an Frühen Adonislibellen hier geschlüpft. Und auch einige ganz winzige, deren Namen ich nicht kenne. Vierflecken hab ich schon zwei gesehen, aber sicher gibt es noch mehr. Da das schon seit einigen Jahren so überlaufen an __ Libellen hier ist, gehe ich mal von günstigen Bedingungen aus. Jedes Jahr habe ich bisher eine neue Art beheimaten dürfen und habe alles, was mir bisher vor die Linse kam, in der Galerie zusammen getragen. 
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2015)

Und weil es so schön war, hier der dritte Schlupf!
    
lg ina, die schon ungeduldig auf die nächste Art wartet!


----------



## pema (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
eigentlich sollte dieses Foto das erste einer Fotoreihe über den Schlupf einer Kleinlibellenart sein. Es war (genau gesagt) das zweite Bild, das ich gemacht hatte. (- Normalerweise mache ich mind. 10 Aufnahmen pro vernünftigem Foto-).
Aber dies war die letzte Sekunde im Leben dieser Libelle - ein Sekunde später sah ich nur noch einen Schatten im Sucher....und weg war das Insekt.
Natürlich konnte ich nicht schnell genug auf den Auslöser drücken und ich befürchte mal, meine Kamera wäre sowieso nicht schnell genug gewesen.

Mein Lieblingsrotkehlchen verfolgt mich ja gerne im Garten. Da wo ich bin, ...so denkt es...gibt es Futter. Und diesmal hatte es recht: ein glückliches Rotkehlchen mit einer Libellenlarve im Schnabel war das erst was ich sah, als ich die Kamera weg nahm.
Pech für die Libelle und Pech für mich...das Rotkehlchen hat sich sicherlich gefreut.
Petra


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2015)

Ja, Petra, so grausam kann Natur sein.

Hast aber ein sehr schönes __ Libellen-Doku gemacht. 
In diesem Stadium, noch nicht aufgeblasene Flügel, habe ich sie noch nicht beobachtet oder ich bin zu spät gekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (15. Mai 2015)

So,
der Nachwuchs für nächstes Jahr wird schon gesichert.
__ Frühe Adonislibelle bei der Eiablage.

 
petra


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Miteinander! 
Heute war wieder Großschlupftag der Vierflecken.  Einige konnte ich direkt mal beim Schlüpfen beobachten, und immer lauert schon die Spinne. Auf dem letzten Bild hat sich eine Libelle im Spinnennetz verfangen und die Spinne band sich schon das Lätzchen um..natürlich habe ich den __ Vierfleck befreit...
                
lg ina


----------



## misudapi (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina,
deine Aufnahmen sind Spitze.          Vorallen die Fotos mit der Spinne darauf. Fast ein kleiner Krimi.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2015)

Danke Susanne! Das war auch ganz schön dramatisch, das zog sich ja über Stunden hin und ich konnte nicht die ganze Zeit dabei bleiben.  Bin aber immer wieder nachsehen gegangen.  Heute Morgen waren alle __ Libellen weg, also glücklich gestartet würde ich sagen! Zumindest war kein angefressenes Opfer zu sehen.
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen! 
Die hier ist mir vorhin netterweise vor die Linse gekommen und blieb auch bereitwillig sitzen, bis das Handy sich scharf gestellt hatte:
  
ist bestimmt ein Weibchen von, wie heissen die noch? Entweder Hufeisen oder __ Pechlibelle..?
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2015)

Nee hab nochmal nachgeschaut, es müsste die Blaue Federlibelle sein.


----------



## sahnepraline (28. Mai 2015)

Wie heißt dieses schöne Exemplar???


----------



## koile (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo es könnte sich um die (Kleine Binsenjungfer) handeln.


----------



## sahnepraline (28. Mai 2015)

Oder vielleicht die glänzende Binsenjungfer? hab gerad mal ein wenig gegoogled Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
LG aus Berlin von Manu


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2015)

Servus Ina, Servus Manu

Würde Euch gerne bei der Bestimmung helfen, aber leider kenne ich mich bei den "__ Kleinlibellen" nicht gut aus.
Aber vielleicht hilft Euch außer unserem Lexikon, noch diese Seite ...

Ich konnte heute ein Männchen des Plattbauches am großen Teich ablichten.
 

 
Das Männchen war sehr kooperativ.

Auch das Weibchen war am Teich mit der Eiablage beschäftigt, aber sie setzte sich leider nicht nieder.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## sahnepraline (29. Mai 2015)

Ein freundliches "Hallo" aus Berlin. Vielen, lieben Dank Helmut.
Natur ist schon etwas Schönes. Ich könnte den lieben langen Tag am Teich sitzen und alles beobachten, was ringsherum so fliegt, krabbelt und im Wasser schwimmt.


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2015)

Servus Manu

Ja, die Natur ist schon ein Wahnsinn 

Ich liebe es am Teich zu sitzen und die __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer, __ Taumelkäfer, Kaulquappen, __ Molche und, und ... zu beobachten und auch zu fotografieren.
Jede freie Minute verbringe ich im Garten und auch an meinen zwei Teichen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2015)

Servus

Am kleinen Teich sind bis jetzt 2 Vierflecke geschlüpft ...

  

Bilde mir ein das eine von den beiden schon Ihre Runden am großen Teich gedreht hat.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo miteinander! 
Heute habe ich mal wieder ein paar Libellenfotos. Dieses Wochenende war am Teich Hochbetrieb. Bilder vom Schlupf der vielen Vierflecke habe ich ja schon gezeigt, den ersten Rutsch der Segellibellen habe ich offenbar verpasst, habe nur leere Hüllen gefunden und eine im Flug beobachtet. Weiterhin patroullierte bereits die erste __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer um den Teich, Weibchen war noch keines zu sehen. Die smaragdglänzenden Exemplare der Weidenjungfern, die letzts Jahr hier das erste Mal aufgetaucht sind, si d glaube ich erst etwas später dran.  Dafür habe ich aber Bilder von __ Kleinlibellen gemacht, die zu hunderten beim Balzen und Eierlegen waren. Die Experten mögen die Namen korrigieren, da ich wegen der Ähnlichkeiten die alle  nicht genau identifizieren kann (danke Helmut für den link, den benutze ich sehr häufig! Allerdings kriege ich es trotzdem nicht hin, ohne die echte Libelle neben das Foto zu halten) Hier also männliche und weibliche Hufeisen-Azurjungfern, __ Frühe Adonislibelle,  evtl. Gemeine Becherjungfer und Grosse __ Pechlibelle. Dazu zwei hübsche Paarungsräder. Leider schaffte es mein Handy nicht, die unzähligen Paare auf den Seerosenblättern auf ein Bild zu bringen, aber es war ein schöner Anblick.
Nur die hübsche Federlibelle von neulich konnte ich noch nicht bei der Paarung beobachten.
              

Lg ina


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2015)

Servus

@ Ina: Schöne Bilder ... 

Ich konnte auch ein paar __ Kleinlibellen ablichten.

Adonislibellen-Paar auf der "Sunny Pink"-Knospe
 

Azurjungfer ? auf der "__ Attraction"
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Helmut! Schlnes Bild auf der Seerose! Hast Du gesehen, das Paarungsrad der roten Adonislibellen, die untere hat etwas krüppelige Flügel. Fkndest Du nicht auch wie die, die ich kurz nach dem Schlupf abgelichtet und hochgeladen hab? Wir dachten, sie würde nicht überleben...
lg ina


----------



## Limnos (9. Juni 2015)

Zu den auffälligsten Insekten im Garten, der sonst leider oder gottseidank kein Insektenparadies ist, zählen die __ Libellen und z.Zt. sind es vorwiegend __ Kleinlibellen.
Es sind vor allem drei Arten: Hufeisen-Azurjungfer (Coenagrion puella) blau mit schwarz, Dann die __ Frühe Adonislibelle (Pyrrhosoma nymphula) rot, und, etwas seltener, die __ Pechlibelle (Ischnura spec.)schwarz mit etwas blau. Später im Sommer verirrt sich auch hin und wieder eine Prachtlibelle (Calopteryx virgo)  zu mir an den Gartenteich. Die ist eigentlich mehr an Fließgewässern zu finden
.


----------



## pema (9. Juni 2015)

Sehr schöne Fotos...
petra


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang!  Sehr hübsche Fotos!  Wir haben mit den __ Kleinlibellen schon im Thema __ Libellen 2015 angefangen, schau doch mal rein wenn Du magst.
ich hoffe, Du hast die Adonislibelle vor der Spinne gerettet!?
lg ina


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Wir haben mit den __ Kleinlibellen schon im Thema __ Libellen 2015 angefangen


Genau, deshalb habe ich die Themen mal zusammengeschoben.


----------



## Limnos (10. Juni 2015)

Hi Christine

Danke für die Korrektur.

Hallo Ina

Nein, die Libelle war nicht mehr zu retten. Aber ich hätte auch sonst nicht eingegriffen: die Spinne jagt ja nicht zum Spaß oder aus Bosheit. Allerdings habe ich heute Morgen unserer Katz einen Grauschnäpper wieder abegnommen, denn sie brauchte den nicht zum Überleben. Und mit Essen spielt man nicht!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2015)

Ach Du hast ja recht, das ist Natur...aber ich hab am We auch mit meinem Sohn zusammen in einer sehr frickeligen OP eine Hummel befreit aus nem Spinnennetz. Die Hummel war 10x größer als die Minispinne, die hätte die nicht mal anbeissen können sondern gewartet, bis sie einfach so stirbt, und dann vermutlich nicht viel davon vertilgen können... und da sich das ganze in  meinem Wintergarten abspielte und nicht draußen,  musste ich eingreifen. Aus dem Netz hatte ich sie recht schnell, aber ich kriegte den um Flügel und Beine gewickelten Spinnenfaden nicht ab ohne zu riskieren, ihr ein Bein auszureissen.  Naja mit Nagelschere gings dann wenigstens die Flügel frei zu bekommen, das am Bein hat sie dann selbst aufgeknabbert und sie konnte wegfliegen..
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ina, 
__ Spinnen fangen meistens Beute, die viel größer ist als sie selbst. 
Und sie können sie auch verzehren. 
Sie werden durch Einspritzen eines Verdauungssaftes quasi erst verdaut und dann verflüssigt aufgesogen. 
Außerdem werden durch "Einpacken" der Beute Vorratslager im Netz angelegt, aus denen sich später auch 
die Jungspinnen erstmal ernähren. 

Im Prinzip bedeutet jede Netzzerstörung, bei der man ja auch die Vorräte zerstört/entfernt, dass die Spinne 
gezwungen ist, ein neues Netz zu spinnen und neue Vorräte anzulegen - also neue Insekten zu fangen und zu 
töten. 

Wenn man nicht selbst gesehen hat, wie das Insekt ins Netz geraten ist und genau weiss, dass die Spinne 
noch nicht dran war, kann so eine Rettungsaktion sogar sinnlos gewesen sein. 

Unter Umständen hat die Spinne ihren Verdauungscocktail schon verabreicht - dann wird auch das befreite Insekt sterben, weil 
es trotzdem weiter "verdaut" wird.... 

Normalerweise stürzt eine Spinne blitzschnell im Netz zum Opfer, wenn sie das Zappeln im Netz wahrnimmt, 
verabreicht den Cocktail und zieht sich ebenso blitzschnell wieder in ihr Versteck zurück und wartet ab, 
bis das Opfer "verpackungsbereit" ist. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2015)

So ergeht es mir immer wenn ich den Kescher in der Hand habe und eine Fliege/Insekt aus dem Teich retten will.
Meißt sitzt da schon ein __ Wasserläufer oder von unten ein __ Rückenschwimmer am Insekt.
Das Insekt stirbt meißt trotzdem nach der Rettung.

Deshalb habe ich mir angewöhnt es zu unterlassen und dem Schicksal nicht dreinzupfuschen. Ist halt Natur.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2015)

Verstehe Deinen Standpunkt, die Gründe sind mir auch bekannt.. Habe hier trotzdem anders entschieden. Sie kann __ Fliegen, Mücken usw futtern, da haben wir mehr als genug davon. Machen das alle __ Spinnen mit dem Spritzen? Wie gesagt, das Drama fand an der Blumenbank meines Wintergartens statt und die Hummel war frisch reingeraten in so ein Halterungsspinnengewebe, nicht direkt ins Netz, und die Spinne wanderte erst vorsichtig drauf zu. Ein langsames Dahinsterben und Konservieren mag ich mir da nicht ansehen. Die Hummel konnte noch fliegen. Und Babies muss die Spinne bei mir in der Bude nicht groß ziehen, dafür kann sie nach draußen gehen...
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (10. Juni 2015)

Ina, das war auch in keinster Weise als Kritik gemeint 

Meine Antwort bezog sich auch eher auf Deine Feststellung, dass die Hummel viel zu groß gewesen sein könnte....

...aber, da Du keine Jungspinnenaufzucht im Wintergarten möchtest: hast Du die Spinne denn wenigstens nach draußen befördert, 
damit sie das nächste Netz dort spinnt?

Bzgl. der Frage, ob die __ Spinnen das alle so machen: m.W. haben verschiedene Spinnenarten unterschiedliche 
Strategien. 
Gemein ist ihnen meine ich,  das Einspinnen der Beute als Vorrat und dass sie in irgendeiner Form ihre Beute quasi "draußen verdauen müssen" , sprich verflüssigen und dann ihren Nahrungssmoothie aufsaugen....... 

Ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass es Spinnen gibt, die ihre Beute nur betäuben und einbunkern
(hält länger frisch - etwas weniger grausam also, als wir es mit z.B. Hummern machen) und solche, wo die Beute tot 
eingesponnen wird. 

Das bringe ich aber nicht mehr genau zusammen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2015)

Oh weh, das klingt ja wie in nem scifi film.... nee die Spinne hab ich vergessen rauszubefördern, weil ich draussen mit der Hummel beschäftigt war.... aber vielleicht erledigt das die Amsel, die sich auch oft in den Wintergarten verirrt ( wenn ich zuhause bin, ist die Tür bei schönem Wetter immer offen). Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das sone Art wie draussen viele am Teich zu sehen sind, die immer an die __ Libellen wollen, diese Streckerspinnen oder wie die heissen. Übrigens hab ich auch schon zwei Brutplätze der __ Kreuzspinne im Garten gefunden, aber allein ohne Netz und Mutti,  die lasse ich natürlich gewähren, weil die draussen sind. Sind geschlüpft, hocken aber noch zusammen am Nährstoffvorrat. Eine Horde an der Zypressenkugel wo die Eidechse wohnt und sie offenbar nicht fressen will, und eine an ner Kübelpalme die schon draussen steht.
lg ina


----------



## Limnos (11. Juni 2015)

Hier noch einmal ein paar Großlibellenbilder.


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2015)

das sind ja wahnsinnig tolle Aufnahmen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Limnos,
was für ein Objektiv hast du für die letzte Aufnahme (die Augen) benutzt?
petra


----------



## Limnos (12. Juni 2015)

Hi

Das habe ich ausnahmsweise mal mit der DSLR und einem Makroobjektiv  (Canon macro lens 50mm) meiner Frau gemacht. Die Libelle war frisch geschlüpft und gezwungen, ruhig  sitzen zu bleiben. Alle anderen Aufnahmen(99,8%) mache ich mit einer Kompaktkamera oder einer Bridge. Weil es so schwer ist Sherpas zu bekommen, die einem die Ausrüstung tragen, bin ich lieber mit einer leichten allround Kamera unterwegs. Die habe ich dann selbst bei Arbeiten im Garten immer dabei oder greifbar in der Nähe!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

heute habe ich auch unsere erste Libelle des Jahres gesichtet


----------



## Tanny (20. Juni 2015)

Bei uns machen sich die __ Libellen angesichts des eher herbstlichen Wetters immer noch sehr rar. 
Heute habe ich gerade mal die 2. Libelle des Jahres gesichtet: 

  

Was das für eine ist, weiss ich nicht. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Limnos (22. Juni 2015)

Hi Kirstin

Das ist eine __ Pechlibelle (Ischnura spec.) Bei Tanny ist es eine Azurjungfer (Coenagrion spec.) Hier noch mal Vergleichsbilder.

   

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2015)

Danke Limnos


----------



## Harry (22. Juni 2015)

__ Libellen habe ich auch einige Arten am Teich.
Hier versammeln sich die Kleinen (habe keine Ahnung welcher Art sie angehören) zur Eiablage.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2015)

Servus

Gerade kam eine Königslibellendame vorbei um abzulaichen ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo, Helmut,
Superaufnahme!  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2015)

Sag mal Helmut,
klebst du die eigentlich immer fest...,
petra


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2015)

Im ernst ... das einzige tun = Beobachten, Geduld (sollten wir vom Teich ja schon geübt haben), vorsichtiges agieren und ein bisserl Tele-Brennweite.

 allen "Gefällt mir"-Drückern

Noch eine andere Perspektive
  
an einem anderen Ort

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2015)

Und Helmut, hat sich die Libelle den __ Wasserläufer gekrallt?
LG René


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2015)

Hätte ich jetzt nicht beobachtet   René

Die war so mit der Eiablage beschäftigt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2015)

Zwar nicht ganz so scharf wie bei Helmut, aber haben tun wir auch welche 
    
LG René


----------



## pema (28. Juni 2015)

Großlibellenlarve auf der Jagd:

 

petra


----------



## misudapi (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Bei mir machen sie nichts, außer auf ein Partner warten  

Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juni 2015)

Und hier hänge ich mich auch mit dran, bei mir schlüpfte heut die erste __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer! 
    
lg ina


----------



## misudapi (28. Juni 2015)

Cool Ina,
ich finde immer nur die leeren Hüllen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juni 2015)

Hihi, ja 90 % der Funde sind leer... aber meistens stolpere ich drüber, wenn ich garnicht danach suche. Heut zb bin ich ne Stunde um den Teich getobt, um den Urwald etwas einzudämmen. Erstens sah man fast nix mehr vom Teich und zweitens sah es etwas liederlich aus und drittens kam ich bei meinem Trampelrundweg nicht mehr durch. Daher heut beim Abschneiden der Wasseriris-Fruchstände diese Libelle entdeckt!
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2015)

Heute hat sich ein __ Vierfleck sehr gut zum fotografieren angeboten ...

  

Ist kein HDR. Gerade bei diesem Foto ist die Sonne kurz hinter Wolken verschwunden. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (3. Juli 2015)

__ Libellen (bzw. deren Larven) schauen dich an:

 

 

petra


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

heute an Tümpel 2:


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juli 2015)

Und noch ne kleine __ Pechlibelle....beim Verspeisen einer Fliege
  
lg ina


----------



## misudapi (12. Juli 2015)

Erwischt!!
und das im Doppelpack. 
 
bei der großen siehts so aus 
 die eine legt im Hintergrung ihre Eier ab und die andere schlüpft.
    ich habe versucht beide gleichzeitig aufs Bild zu bekommen. Habs auch geschafft!  Die sind wirklich gut getarnt.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

Susanne, das 2 te Bild kannste ja schon unter  "Suchbild " einordnen


----------



## Petta (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
auch bei mir ist gestern die
Erste geschlüpft! Sah es zufällig und hatte nur
das smartphone dabei!


----------



## pema (18. Juli 2015)

'Monstertreffen'...oder manche Plätze sind eben besonders beliebt.
 

petra


----------



## misudapi (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Petra das Bild ist klasse
Gruß Susanne


----------



## pema (18. Juli 2015)

petra


----------



## lopez (28. Juli 2015)

Kennt jemand diese Libelle? Vermute __ Königslibelle, aber die sind doch normalerweise blau-grün??

Klammerte sich heute morgen an den Teicheinstieg.


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2015)

Das ist wohl eher eine blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2015)

Ein Weibchen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## geoigl (6. Aug. 2015)

Hi
Grün und blau und grünblau sind mir bekannt, aber Braun ist mir neu! 

Und genügen 120m2 Teich nicht muss jetzt meine Badehose auch noch zum Eierlegen herhalten... 

Lg


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2015)

Servus

Schaut nach einer * Braune Mosaikjungfer (*_Aeshna grandis_) aus.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (8. Aug. 2015)

Nach einer durchregneten Nacht sind vernünftige Plätze zum Trocknen nach dem Schlupf begehrt.

 

petra


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 
Von mir gibts heut ne Heidelibelle, die bereitwillig still saß. Alle anderen Arten, die wieder sehr zahlreich am Teich erschienen sind, strapazierten meine Geduld bei der Hitze zu sehr, denen wollte ich dann nicht mehr auflauern... 
  
lg ina


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2015)

__ Kleinlibellen hatten wir das ganze Jahr über in Massen. Aber dieser Herr hier ist bei uns eher selten am Teich zu sehen:
 
Blutrote Heidelibelle (Männchen)


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Christine,

heute mittag war auch eine Heidelibelle am Teich - aber welche? Ich tippe mal auf die "__ Gemeine Heidelibelle" wegen der hellen Streifen am Bein


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2015)

... Mitch



Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag-Abend

Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2015)

Servus

Gemeine __ Heidelibellen schwirren immer noch am Teich herum ...

Männlich
 
vom 12.09.2015

Weiblich mit Milbenbefall
    
beide vom 28.08.2015

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo miteinander 
Sehr schöne __ Libellen , so die kleinen schwirrten eigentlich immer hier rum , aber jetzt besucht mich immer eine Grosse , so Ca 8-10 cm , in Grün ! Und noch so eine Grosse mit hellblau !?
Nur woran erkennt man weiblich /männlich ??
Bei der roten Kombo , sollt's klar sein ! Die untere sollte das Weibchen sein , da sie immer mit dem Hintern eingetaucht ist ! Der rote Baron sollte wohl oben getrohnt haben


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2015)

Servus Andre

Das wird eine "Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer" sein ...
Viel Blau = Männchen
Viel Grün = Weibchen

Die "Grüne" versucht irgendwo im Dickicht sitzend ihr Legeorgan im Wasser zu versenken. Kann aber auch passieren das sie es auch ohne Wasser versucht.
Die "Blaue" schwirrt unermüdlich kreisend um/über den Teich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (14. Sep. 2015)

....und wenn sie keine Streifen hat, ist es womöglich eine Große __ Königslibelle. Schau mal in meiner Galerie im Libellenordner, da sind beide drin.
lg ina


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Sep. 2015)

@ Helmut
Ja !  Super , das past ! Solch grosse __ Libellen hab ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gesehen !


----------



## Benny337 (24. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
Heute war bei uns ein Super Tag. Die letzten __ Libellen haben noch Eier ins Wasser gelegt.
Und ich habe welche dabei erwischt .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Limnos (19. Aug. 2018)

Diese Binsenjungfer ist m.W. erstmalig am Teich aufgetaucht. Wahrscheinlich Lestes virens, die kleine Binsenjungfer ♀
    

Das ist die erste Heidelibelle des Jahres, die ich fotogtafisch erwischen konnte.
 


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

